# Crawford County Club



## 20gauge (Aug 17, 2008)

We have a 3 opening in our 1600ac. club in crawford county in middle Georgia near roberta. We have deer, and turkey . 23 members max . We lease a spot for camping 20min. away for hunting area.We have power ,water, bath house,deer hanging area ,and power that can be hooked up to campers. We have members from georgia and flordia in our club.We have food plots all around the property , good road in property. The property lay in the middle of other properties and has very little road front to it. must see. $800.00


----------



## 20gauge (Sep 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## callaway (Sep 19, 2008)

*Hunt CLub*

Do you have full camper hook ups?  Can you give me a road intersection so I can see on the map where it is at?  Or just call me tomorrow at 770-527-5415


----------



## 20gauge (Oct 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## c gordon (Oct 11, 2008)

what is the price


----------



## 20gauge (Oct 11, 2008)

$800.00 per year this for deer ,turkey ,duck and everything else.


----------



## SFK (Oct 13, 2008)

This is a good lease if someone is looking for one in this area. I am one of the members and I drive 6 hrs + to hunt this lease. It has alot of good hunting with good members that respect other peoples stands and areas around them.


----------



## 20gauge (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Dawgs (Nov 3, 2008)

*Any openings left?*

What is the name of the club?  Do you know of a club ib Roberta called Knoxville?  I have a couple of buddies in that club.


----------



## 20gauge (Nov 3, 2008)

We still have 3 opening we have not had anyone that was serious enough see the property. The name is lucky shot hunting club.


----------



## church (Dec 8, 2008)

looking for a club for me and my boy---terry cell# is 478-394-8817 thanks


----------



## Left Fork (Dec 10, 2008)

What are your guest rules?? Do you allow a child under 18 to hunt as part of membership??


----------



## adamsisus (Dec 16, 2008)

Would like more info for next year email gonhuntn@embarqmail.com


----------



## RBaldree (Dec 16, 2008)

*Would like more information*

I live in North Peach on Highway 42, where exactly is this property,and can you send me a copy of your rules and contract.  I am very interested.

Robert Baldree
215 Union Church
Byron GA  31008


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 16, 2008)

is it qdm


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Dec 16, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Rem280 (Jan 14, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## blowe30 (Nov 22, 2013)

Are the 3 spots still open?


----------

